# LF: Nesaea Pedicellata 'Golden' or Rotala Vietnam



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully 3rd time's a charm.

Still looking for this plant!

Florida Aquatic Nurseries New Aquarium Plant Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'

Please let me know if you have some or know of a store that carries this plant.

Or I'm willing to try Rotala Vietnam

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Or Rotala Vietnam! Needing yellow plants!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try Mermaid Weed. The tops were always yellowish/orange for me.

JMHO.

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just hoping for something that is a bit smaller and more bush like than mermaid weed.

No one has a lead on these plants?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bumpity up!

Now also looking for small bolbitis species.

I suspect bolbitis heudelotii will be too big for my 17gal


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have some co2 in there I have a piece of stardust anubias with your name on it for a few bucks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> If you have some co2 in there I have a piece of stardust anubias with your name on it for a few bucks


*IF* I have CO2??? Hahaha


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

He has CO2...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> *IF* I have CO2??? Hahaha


LOL! Funny!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey reckon this isn't the same variety but mine Looks more like peach here is a pic I can break you off some but I got snails FYI .


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Carpenter said:


> Hey reckon this isn't the same variety but mine Looks more like peach here is a pic I can break you off some but I got snails FYI .
> View attachment 109121


I really appreciate the offer. I've got my heart set on a yellow plant for the spot though


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Found some fantastic little bolbitis at King Ed's Pets. Of course I haven't grown them out yet but if they do work out I would highly recommend them for jungle style layouts or for adding some detail to your aquascape. Thanks for your tip Bien!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Found some fantastic little bolbitis at King Ed's Pets. Of course I haven't grown them out yet but if they do work out I would highly recommend them for jungle style layouts or for adding some detail to your aquascape. Thanks for your tip Bien!


How small or what is the maximum size it could go to for the one you got? I had bolbitus before and it was so big that it was the center piece (like 50% of tank) of my 55G. I started with 1 stem/rhizome !

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

mysticalnet said:


> How small or what is the maximum size it could go to for the one you got? I had bolbitus before and it was so big that it was the center piece (like 50% of tank) of my 55G. I started with 1 stem/rhizome !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


So far I see that the stems + leaves are no more than 3 inches long!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty sure that the Bolbitis I got at King Ed's is* Bolbitis Heteroclita Difformis*

Pic from Flowgrow









Pic from my tank


----------

